# Schriftzug aus Lego Steinen



## malwardt (28. Januar 2008)

*Hallo Leute,*

Hab heut beim großen Internetsucher einen Schriftzug aus Lego Steinen ( siehe Anlage) gesehen.
Hat vielleicht jemand ne Ahnung wie man sowas umsetzen kann? Ich hätte gern den Schriftzug "ALWU" im gleichen style verpackt. Leider hab ich nicht den leisesten Hauch wie ich das bewerkstelligen soll. Für Eure Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.

einen schönen Abend wünscht der 

malwardt


----------



## ink (28. Januar 2008)

Moin
Das ist ja mal hammerschwer:
Das was ich gefunden hab wäre 
http://www.klingt.net/wp/?p=88 (Brush)
http://www.photoshoproadmap.com/Pho...building-a-lego-bricks-photoshop-brushes-set/ (Brush-machen )
und ne doofe Lego-Schriftart
http://www.dafont.com/lego-maniac.font

Naja, ichdenke das es mit nem 3D Programm gemacht ist...
Sorry, wenn ich nicht weiter helfen kann

Peez


----------



## HORNSWOGGLE (29. Januar 2008)

Es gibt sogenannte Lego Designer,einfach mal googeln,downloaden, und dann machste so buchstaben und dann machste einfach nen screenshot und dann kannste das noch beliebig als bild bearbeiten.(einzelne buchstaben zusammen schneiden).;-)


----------



## Leola13 (29. Januar 2008)

Hai,

warum denn so kompliziert ?

Steine rausgesucht und nachbauen. ;-)

Die Möglichkeiten sind unbegrenzt. M C  Escher

Ciao Stefan


----------



## ink (29. Januar 2008)

@ Leola: Link funkt nicht; Forbidden 
War es sowas? http://www.bergoiata.org/fe/Escher-lego/10.htm


----------



## Leola13 (29. Januar 2008)

Hai,

@nesk : Deinen Link kann ich nicht öffnen. 

Hier noch einmal anders : http://blog.rondua.de/plugin/tag/M%FFC%FFEscher
Ansonsten bei http://blog.rondua.de nach Lego suchen.

Ciao Stefan

PS : Habe es gerade noch mal versucht. Geht nicht. Der "/" am Ende muss entfernt werden.


----------



## ink (29. Januar 2008)

@ Leola: Das wird echt witzig, beide Links von dir kann ich nicht direkt öffnen   
Was isn das fürn Schmarrn?
Du kannst meine nicht öffnen und ich deine nicht?
Lustig


----------

